# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Me çka ngrohen shqiptarët?

## Archicad

Cilin material djeges perdorni gjate dimrit. 

Ne ne shtepi kemi nxemje qendrore, dhe me duhet te blej 20 m³ dru, dhe nja 20 ton qymyr. Kemi shume telashe per mirembajtje. Kerkon angazhim te madh.

Druri ne Prizren kushton 32 euro, prerja dhe çarja nga 2.5 euro dhe me doli 37 euro per meter kub.

Çmimi i qymyrit variron. Mund ta blesh prej 70 - 90 euro. 

Nje mik i imi me tha se ai gjate dimrit hargjon deri ne 4000 litra nafte gjate dimrit. Natyrisht ai ka nxemje qendrore dhe e ka shtepine shume te madhe.
E mira e nxemjes me nafte eshte se temperatura rregullohet me termostat dhe nese dhoma ngrohet, nderpritet djegia per nje kohe.
Dobesia e nxemjes me kete material eshte se eshte teper e shtrenjte.

Ndersa ne Kosove mungon vaj per djegie. Nuk e di çmimin e vajit per djegie se sa eshte ne vendet  e rajonit. 
Te ne nuk e lejon qeveria importimin e saj nuk e  di per çfare arsye. Thuhet se pastaj matrapazet ate do ta shitnin per nafte dhe do te pasuroheshin, apo edhe do tju shkaktonin telashe automjeteve. Por besoj se problemi eshte diku tjeter. 

Meqenese nxemja me dru kerkon shume mundim, eshte teper i shtrenjte, pastaj eshte dukuria tjeter, aspekti ekologjik, sa e sa dru djeges i sheh duke u djeg per budallakine dhe babezine e qeveritareve tane une kam menduar te mbledhi nje grup njerezish dhe te dal te protestoj per lejimin e importimit te vajit djeges.

Besoj po ti degjonte ankimet tona Bashkimi Europian do te intervenonte tek qeveria jone, qe per shkaqe mafioze maltreton popullsine e Kosoves.

----------


## BaLLaKumi

gas perdor un.

PS: se korenti eshte si puna cazinos  :xhoker:

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Une perdor dru pylli !!

----------


## Archicad

> gas perdor un.
> 
> PS: se korenti eshte si puna cazinos



Soben e  keni me gas apo e keni me nxemje qendrore?


Dhe a e keni me lire me gas se sa me dru.

----------


## L3nD1

*Me Gaz lale*  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ardita04

oxhak pra dru dhe kaldaje me gaz

----------


## BaLLaKumi

> Soben e  keni me gas apo e keni me nxemje qendrore?
> 
> 
> Dhe a e keni me lire me gas se sa me dru.




me gas eshte me lire,se me drru.


PS: te jetoja ne fshat drru do perdorja,
po jetoji nmaji pallatit kshu qe sta leverdis me drru  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Milkway

Nje pjes e konsiderueshme e popullates ne Kosove ngrohet me rryme elektrike . 

Pjesa tjeter me dru , nje pjes me qymyr dhe nje pjes e vogel me nafte . 

Por viteve te fundit eshte perhap edhe ngrohja me gas. 

Ne ne familje varesishte prej kohes edhe ngrohemi .

----------


## davidd

dru...dru... edhe kur te mbarojne drute do mbulohen me btanije e me jorgane. pjesa me e madhe e shqiptareve perdorin drurin se skane alternative tjete ose se perballojne dot se jane shume te shtrenjta.  do ti ndihmosh ti? do ti japesh ca dru falas?

----------


## aadili

Vetëm leku është në pyetje ai edhe të ngroh edhe të flladit.

----------


## Archicad

> dru...dru... edhe kur te mbarojne drute do mbulohen me btanije e me jorgane. pjesa me e madhe e shqiptareve perdorin drurin se skane alternative tjete ose se perballojne dot se jane shume te shtrenjta.  do ti ndihmosh ti? do ti japesh ca dru falas?


Dua ta ndihmoje vetveten.

Dua te di sa kushton nje liter vaj djeges ne Shqiperi. Dhe pastaj ta barti permes malit. Ne ketej i themi me bo shverc.  :xx:

----------


## Edvin83

Blej gaz, ose blej panele diellore per ngrohjen e ujit, te pakten ujin e ngroh falas pa harxhuar energji elektrike.

----------


## iktuus

*Dielli eshte soba fukarait, une jam fukara*

----------


## alnosa

Me batanije .

----------


## Linda5

*Me batanije me korent*   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## iktuus

> *Me batanije me korent*


*lene mos e pyt ti me batanije me korent. Ti mbulohesh me gjethe akoma paske dhe batanije me korrent*

----------


## BaLLaKumi

si nuk doli nji qytetar te thot ngrohem me kondicjonejshen  :xhoker: 


un die e bleva nji  :perqeshje:

----------


## Linda5

> *lene mos e pyt ti me batanije me korent. Ti mbulohesh me gjethe akoma paske dhe batanije me korrent*



*Ske faj ti ore ...se na myten gjethet knej ,te gjitha kan ron 

BaLLaKumi...ne knej skemi kondisjonershen*  :ngerdheshje:  * ta gezosh*

----------


## elsaa

nxemje qendrore na i ka siguru shteti , jemi rehat  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Linda5

> *nxemje qendrore na i ka siguru shteti* , jemi rehat


*
Sa shtet i mire qe qenka zemra ....mos me prishet menja po vij ne un anej nga ty ....apo nuk pranoni  ...hahahahahah
*

----------

